# suggestions for new gear



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking for a new plank o' wood and some pants, jacket, prolly boots too (burtons are a tad big, not on the foot but in the real estate it takes up). Im liking the lib tech magne traction and banana tech, but im open for other suggestions. Just gotta be nasty stuff for intermediate-nearing expert for hardpack and a bit of pow (headed to wyoming next season, yay real mountains). Pretty much let me know whats good out there, too many conflicts just pokin around. Im 5'11"-6' and roughly 200 pounds. thanks


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

im not sure bout the board, but perhaps a burton custom like in the lower 160s. For pants i just got a pair of trilogy pants which are awesome, and keep me in just the right temp all the time cause im in so cal so more often then not i dont really want my pants to warm up alot. Also you may need a wide board depending on your boot size.
Also, i wouldn't really take price too much into consideration for your boots because you just want to find the most comfy boot for yourself and not skimp and be in pain every run. if there is any place to skimp it would be your board.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

actually you may also want to look into the Rome Anthem, or the Rome Flag (the wide version of the Anthem), i have heard nothing but good things about them. Also the Capita Black Death Inc. which i think has some really sick graphics


----------

